# Talkline: angebliche premium sms



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2007)

hallo

nun gehts bei uns schon seit september 2006, und so langsam platzt mir der kragen....
kurze erklärung.
mein mann und ich bekamen im august 2 karten von vodafon , als dankeschön für die vertragsverlängerung bei talkline, zugeschickt...laut diesen karten hätten wir 3 monate ins deutsche festnetz umsonst telefonieren können.
soweit so gut. diese verschwanden meinerseits sofort im ablagefach und ich sagte meinem mann, er solle sich nicht wagen eine dieser karten zu nehmen.
naja, er nahm eine mit "zum testen" zur arbeit...legte diese karte (zufällig die, die auf meinen namen lief :-()in sein nokia ein und merkte das er nicht telefonieren konnte.
er bekam, laut seiner aussage eine werbe-sms , die er aber ohne zu antworten , löschte.

im september kam dann plötzlich auf meine vertragskarte ne sms, mit dem hinweis, das meine karte gesperrt sei. ich rief sofort an und der herr meinte , da meine aktuelle rechnung bei über 800 euro sei *schock*
ich diskutierte mit talkline hin und her, bis mir einer der herren mal mitteilte, das da eine premium nummer aktiviert sei, die minütlich abrechnet *nochgrössererschock*
ich liess die karte sofort sperren.

mein mann seine karte war auch schon längst gesperrt, er traute sich dies mir aber nicht zu sagen ......
nach etlichen diskussionen mit talkline , mit gesprächen meines mannes (und er schwörte mir, nichts bestätigt oder aktiviert zu haben) ging die sache zum anwalt.....
die nummer auf der abrechnung ist die 017484444, ein anbieter namens net-mobile. 

hat hier jemand ähnliches erlebt bzw hinter sich? und wie wird die sache nun weitergehen?
sorry, falls es etwas konfus rüberkommt, aber ich bin einfach auf 180.....
lieber gruss
denise


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2007)

*nachtrag*

ach ja, laut talkline handelt es sich um die firma rate one von der diese premium sms ausgeht....
laut internet ist dies aber net-mobile???


lg
denise


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2007)

*nachtrag2*

sorry 

hab nochmal auf den rechnungen nachgeschaut....
da gehts um nummern:

017484444
017455355
017489089

und dazu muss ich sagen, das es bei mir rein auf die zweite karte läuft (also,auf die,. die uns vodafon als dankeschön schickte)
bei meinem mann laufen diese nummern komischerweise auf die hauptnummer...

so, nun bin ich aber fertig *g*

lg
denise


----------

